# Refit Build, Papa Smurf style!



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Here's a few shots of the Polar Lights 1/350th Enterprise Prop Reproduction I have been working on for over 4 months now. Looks like it's going to be May or June before it's completed.

Some of the features the client ordered include, working Blue Lasers (2) that emit from the forward Lower Saucer Banks to simulate "Phasers". The Movie versions were red, but client chose Blue, at considerable expense, over the less expensive red and green versions available.

Detailed Shuttle Bay by Don's Light and Magic. High marks on this kit and Pendragon's awesome decals! Painted most of the details, but the Bay floor was a tad complicated to paint correctly, so decals were used there. It's actually the "A" version's Bay, but that was a client decision as well.

An awesome Base and clear cover style Museum quality display with working monitors of a functional Deflector Shield Control Panel, as seen on "Wrath of Khan". We now offer custom Bases of this type on our Strange Stuff Studio website, fair warning, they are not cheap.

Fully lighted Nav and Strobe system duplicating the Studio version.

Detailed interior on the VIP Lounge, and 1/350th Figures by "L'Arsenal" throughout the build.

Photon Torpedo effects in forward Photon Bay.

Highly detailed exterior "spotlight" effects like the Studio Prop.

Brass after-market augments by Sasser's PNT Models, high marks on those as well, excellent detail kit!

Separate controls for Warp Engines, Impulse Engines, Lasers 1&2, Nav and Strobes, Photon Torpedoes, interior/exterior lighting, Deflector Panel. Also includes a Laser Etched commemoration Plaque that is illuminated.

Here's a few shots of work so far, soon to have all sub-assemblies together as one Unit, paint and detailing follows. Weekly updates on this project are posted at the Kit Factory website. I'd post some other great points of this long project, but can only post what's on the net at this time. :wave:


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

BEAUTY! Can't wait to see the finished product. Really like to see this base he asked for too- should be something to behold.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

norge71 said:


> BEAUTY! Can't wait to see the finished product. Really like to see this base he asked for too- should be something to behold.


 It's really something beautiful, our Base Maker creates these amazing augments to give that extra "ooomph" to our builds. I promise to post final shots of the entire project as soon as I can. Thanks very much Norge71!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent work as always, Simon! I look forward to seeing how this progresses. I also agree about the base - it'll definitely give that little something extra to the final display. :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> Excellent work as always, Simon! I look forward to seeing how this progresses. I also agree about the base - it'll definitely give that little something extra to the final display. :thumbsup:


 Thanks Griff! I've been admiring Fokkerpilot's, and Raist's efforts as well, superb work. There some excellent versions of this kit being built, I've been paying attention in class. 

Our Base Maker is a super-talented guy. Our little "collective" brainstorms concepts, and he produces them. Each Base is custom made, so it's made to work "with" the item that is going to be attached to it. Fokkerpilot's upcoming De Boer build will have an even bigger version of the one designed for my PL, it's going to be phenomenal!

A really well made replica needs a standout Base. The Cast Iron one MR made for the 1/350th TOS 1701 is really nice, but not much for a bit of extra Pazzazz.

Always nice to hear from you Griff, I will post more shots as the build develops. It's a slow process with all the extra's, but it will be worth it!


----------



## 30thss (Dec 6, 2003)

WOW!!!

Awesome work, I can't wait to see the final version of this :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*A couple more pics...*

Thanks, I really look forward to the day I get 'er done, and appreciate all the time and swearing!

I have a few shots on my gallery page, of the VIP lounge, and Saucer and Engine's, during a light test posted. Arboretum with fiber optic effect, and a few more odd shots. There's thousands of images of the process of building this on my PC, over 4 month's of them, so I can't post all the highlights. It's been a really challenging project, I want it to be a sweet as possible.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

And frikkin' laser beams.

Damn Papa, I am impressed.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Awwww....just trying to do my best. Thought about adding this feature a few years ago, but it's the first time I actually went ahead with it. These are Lab Quality 620NM output Lasers. .25 seconds contact with your eyes, permanent damage. So only a very responsible adult get this feature, and there's a serious set of instructions included. Client does Laser Surgery as part of his occupation, so he's well aware of the danger of mis-using a class IIIE optical device like this. However, if used correctly, they are visible in daylight, and do not need smoke or particles to be viewable. Quite impressive actually. I wore special glasses during the alignment process, scared the willies out of me!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Simon, I love the phasers!! They look so cool. Your build looks amazing. 

If I may ask a question, did you have any trouble at all fitting the sides of the secondary hull with the shuttle bay installed? 

I am having a nightmare trying to get the secondary hull sides installed with the shuttlebay. Had to do alot of filing to get the sides to fit right.

I'm also honored to know that you have been watching my build. Thanks


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Oh yeah! Know exactly what you mean. Here's the trick, cut half off the little protrusions that act as the floor to those side Hangar details. Cut down the Hangar parts the same. Now you have a slimmer more maneuvarable part, and stern lighting will fit just right. Since the Bay attaches to the floor of the bottom section, it will still align properly. The other trick, re-do the support lost to the side of the Hull by altering the Bay, with rods of Plastic or Brass. There, all fixed!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Here's the trick, cut half off the little protrusions that act as the floor to those side Hangar details. Cut down the Hangar parts the same. Now you have a slimmer more maneuvarable part,


D'OH!! Makes perfect sense.

Thanks Simon


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Fantastic work, as always, Simon! 
This should be the most cool of the builds, with all that is extra added. I like the laser/phasers, it makes it look better, than LEDs. I'm excited to see this one finished!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

The words 'Stunning' and 'Awesome' just don't say it but (as usual) i can't think of anything else that would be acceptable on thes forum 

She gorgeous !

One mind produces excellence, many minds produce this kinda stuff, top notch :thumbsup: 

Go easy


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Great work Simon, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks people, I'm always thrilled to hear your comments on my projects! I know I've been "absent" for some time, but I've put in around 1000 hours on this in these last 4 months. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Beautiful work sir, beautiful!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Awesome work Simon. That phaser bank is impressive. And the base is beautiful. Keep up the great work. :thumbsup: 

Scott


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

Absolutly incredible.

"Client" must be a rich man to afford this kind of work.

Wish I could....

RECON


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

It's projecs like these (and others like aforemetioned Raist's, Fokkerpilot's as well as Troy's, Andy's and others) that make me realize I can't call myself a "modeler." There has to be a lowlier category for someone like me.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

"Common Kit Assembler"...?


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

No "weekend kit smasher" would be more appropriate

This also happens to be same catagory that I'm in


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The nom de guere (sp) I give above is one bestowed upon those of us who don't build our models from scratch by someone who considers himself leagues above the rest of us and I used it tongue-in-cheek, as I'm sure that Jose knows.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> The nom de guere (sp) I give above is one bestowed upon those of us who don't build our models from scratch by someone who considers himself leagues above the rest of us and I used it tongue-in-cheek, as I'm sure that Jose knows.


Yup, I know what (who?) you mean, though I think you forgot the first word of that nom de guerre: "Lowly" 

Whenever I read an article from this particular person, I have Vertical Horizon singing in my head: "You're a god and I am not and I just thought I'd let you know."


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Us Cav scout At fort knox. welcome aboard!!! IF You aint CAV You AiNT..Sh%T! Ex Scout Myself! Bravo 6th cav @ knox Disney Barracks during Basic.Then on to bigger and better things...So is Holder complex still there??GARRY OWEN!!!!! If you aint cheatin you aint tryin but if you get caught yer wrong


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh man...  Papa Smurf is stealing my thunder! Just kidding. Wanted to say great build so far and keep the pics coming!


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> "Common Kit Assembler"...?


:lol:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

zenomorp said:


> Oh man...  Papa Smurf is stealing my thunder! Just kidding. Wanted to say great build so far and keep the pics coming!


 Nonsense! The work I've seen by you, and others on this site, is outstanding! I do this for a living, and I'm impressed with what I've seen you guys are up to. I'm just showing what is possible, and in a little while, someone will top me. It's all good, I'm just happy to inspire the next generation of builders. I'm "getting up there" in years, my old eyes can only do this for a bit longer, then it's up to you guys to take it further. From what I've seen, were in good shape! Papa is proud of all your efforts, well done fellow builders! Bravo!


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

Nightsky

Disney(land) is still here, (belive it or not they actually updated the barracks, new roofs, windows and A/C that kinda works!) Holder is still there (needs to be torn down)

It' all 5/15 now

I hate this place....send me back to Riley and the line!!!!!!!

RECON


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

Just think of it...to build models for a living....

Sounds a lot better than freezing my butt off in the field!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

uscav_scout said:


> Just think of it...to build models for a living....
> 
> Sounds a lot better than freezing my butt off in the field!


 It is wonderful in many ways, but it's not an easy gig, trust me. From all my family members, Thank You for your patriotism and allowing the rest of us to enjoy our freedom. I support our troops, whatever opinions are about the administration.

Come home safely uscav scout, God bless.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

It sure is a fun kind of job. I spend 45-50 hours per week doing it professionally and then have to come home and put in MORE model time to relax! Or is it the CA I'm addicted to? In any case, Papa Smurf, you're doing some fine clever work on this one. I'm eager to see this project come together.

Mine is still sitting in my garage, in the box, not a single part painted or glued.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Custom Dipslay Base Arrives!*

As promised, and after several requests, here's some shots of the display Base that will be used in my Refit Project. The Deflector Panel functions, and shows an array of LEDS the encircle the Ship when activated. The Forward Control Console activates all functions like Warp Engines, Weapons, Lighting, etc....Panel and Plaque are Laser Etched and with LED lighting have an uncanny glow. The Green Star Ship outline is Phosphorescent and glows with minimal lighting like a real ST Display monitor. A Blue Wedge, not yet visible, at the Base of the Coupler that rises to connect the Base of the Ship, will also be illuminated. These are extremely high-end Bases and are custom made for Strange Stuff Studio sales only. As this is our comapny, our builds feature this unique display augment. Strictly for top-of-the-line builds in 1/350th scale or bigger.

It's a HUGE Base, and a clear Lexan cover was shipped directly to the client to avoid unneccesary handling or shipping damages. The Base and Ship go into their custom made Prop Box for shipping.

Also, a lighted Stern Detail shot, this was the last of the sub-assemblies before I put it all together.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive base! I like the features. I surpose that each red switch controls different lights. If I had my refit built by someone, not me, I would go for the works,too.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Pretty Red Buttons!*

Well, the buttons are grouped by function, first 2 control Deflector Shields, than Weapons, Phaser 1 & 2, Photons, then Warp Engines, followed by Impulse, Nav & Strobes, and finally Auto-Destruct....ooops, just kidding! 

All in very shiny Black Lexan, extremely impressive display augment! Can't wait to see the finished Refit mounted on it, firing Phasers! Now that ought to be a stunning photo!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

smercs32118 said:


> Can't wait to see the finished Refit mounted on it, firing Phasers! Now that ought to be a stunning photo!


You're gonna shoot your eye out :freak: - just kidding. Yes, that should look impressive.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Eyes?*



fokkerpilot said:


> You're gonna shoot your eye out :freak: - just kidding. Yes, that should look impressive.


 Well....oddly enough...during a Laser test, pointed out towards the backyard, a bird flew through the beams path and ....Poof! Feathers and fluff! Think they might be set too high....mmmmmm......


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

If you can package the shield display/control in a self contained panel to attach to the dashboard of my car, and run off 12 volts.... I'd buy one immediately!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> If you can package the shield display/control in a self contained panel to attach to the dashboard of my car, and run off 12 volts.... I'd buy one immediately!


 We thought the reaction would be positive on this little doodah, that's why we own the rights to it. It's only going to be offered on our high-end Bases, for large scale Star Ships, at this time. But I do like your idea!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Refit Progress*

Here's a few shots of this week's progress towards unifying all sub-assemblies. The Saucer and Secondary Hull are joined and leveled correctly. The Shuttle Bay is being prepped for insertion, as is the Arboretum. Waiting on the Arboretum Windows, had them clarified to reveal more detail. I should have it all assembled by next week!


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

Really nice work Simon. I have a curiosity question on the lasers.

I've worked with lasers a bit, but it has been mostly comm lasers or IR lasers.
I know he chose blue but have you ever seen a red laser that had that kind of side visability? I am wondering if the effect is due to the better air scattering of blue light. 

Also how strong a laser are you using?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I see that we have to be killed now. We saw the inside electronics!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Lasers!!!*

On the Blue laser question, the output wavelength is at 625 nm, and they are not IR types (Class I). These are the more intense Class IIIE's and have a micro-processor board that controls the pulsed beam. The unit, unlike a simple IR (Infra Red) Laser, is made up of a magnetic coil chamber in the rear, that augments the voltage, another section houses the primary emission lens which fires the beam through a gas chamber (Argon for blue I'm told), then through yet another focus lens.

I'm not saying I understand it all, this is what was explained to me by the manufacturer. I'm sure some of you whiz kids know more about it than I do.

There are now Red and Green Lasers with specs equal, and even higher than this, but I believe that higher wavelengths don't neccessarily denote more visibility. It has to do with what wavelengths the Human eye can perceive, within that spectrum is what makes them visible or not.

Air scattering is sort of based on what particles are floating in it, obviously a dusty enviroment would pronounce the beam more. I don't think color has anything to do with it.

OK, now my brain hurts, no more technical questions today guys. :tongue:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I see that we have to be killed now. We saw the inside electronics!


 Oh c'mon Lloyd, I do show some stuff to give an idea what I'm up to, hints of a sorts. The really complex stuff, like the Laser alignment armature, is strictly "Top Secret". By the way, Agents are now positioned around your home.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The Agents won't catch me, I have escape tunnels!  

I noticed on e-bay, someone selling a TOS Phaser II, with a laser you could see.

As for the red laser, I like to go out on a foggy night, and fire it off. The only time I have funn playing ST.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Deflector Shield Display Film Clip!*

I just finished installing the circuits for the "Deflector Display" monitor on the Refit Project's Base. If you visit the website at:


www.simonmercs.biz/WORKBENCH.html 

You can see a quick-time film clip of the monitor in action!

Scroll down the page to the Options and Augments section there.

Hope you like this, it's a pretty sweet addition to the overall display of this cool prop reproduction!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Refit assembled, painting next!*

OK, here's a few shots of the just assembled PL Refit I've been sweating over. Do note that no putty work, or light-blocking has been applied yet. These are just light-test shots done earlier today to check systems.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome work!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Phasers!!!*

Here's some shots of the Blue Pulsed Lasers installed in the Refit. These are solid state Lab quality Lasers, and the pulsed beam is visible in low light conditions!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sweet fancy Moses.....that is some AWESOME FX!!

Virtual pat on the back


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Raist3001 said:


> Sweet fancy Moses.....that is some AWESOME FX!!
> 
> Virtual pat on the back


 Now that's the kind of enthusiasm that keeps me going, and from a great modeler too, many thanks Raist3001! Been eyeing that big "E" you did, that's something I really want to build one day, wonderful work. Papa still has some tricks up his little blue sleeves, keep watching the updates re-starting in May!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Really incredible work, the lasers are just icing on the cake!

And really cool icing too :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Really incredible work, the lasers are just icing on the cake!
> 
> And really cool icing too :thumbsup:


 Thanks! I have not yet begun to detail it, so it's going to get a lot prettier soon. It's still in "butt-ugly" stage now.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

With the blue lasers, and the lights, I can't really call it butt-ugly! 
I really get a kick out seeing your work, Simon. Going back to your site, brought back memories of enjoying your work,on past models. I'm excited to see this one being built.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Refit almost completed!*

Just taking a peek out of the Studio to see the Sun for a moment, been months since I did that. Well, I am within a few weeks of completing the Refit project I started in December of '06. So much work that I virtually vanished from sight since then. Looking forward to posting the final lighted beauty shots of this project, but for now, here's a few Aztec detail pics for ya'll.
Hope some of you have checked out the site and saw the steps involved in getting to this stage. Hope to have her wrapped up by the end of this month. Back in the cave I now return.......


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Its _has_ been a while papa smurf! Glad to see you are still around these parts every now and then. The refit is a beauty! Like all of your builds I might add! A very ambitious attempt with the blue lasers installed and may I say executed very tastefully! Yes we all have to come out of the cave every now and then for a little sunlight! LOL! Great craftsmanship as always and thanks for posting!
Bryan


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Many thanks Modeler1964, very kind of you. Note these pictures are a bit rough, some of the masks are still on the Saucer, but a few shots show them removed. A hint for all, unless you didn't already figure it out, buy 2 sets of Aztec Dummy sheets, trying to re-use the little buggers distorts them, a clever marketing strategy, I have to admit. With all the tiny inacuracies, it's still a great looking build when you get through the *HELL* of assembling it. 

I'm presently on the Warp Engines, and the first one looks very good, now going to match up #2 and move down to Pylons and Secondary Hull. Saucer bottom will be last, top took around 20 hours. 

I figure a week to decal with the improved PNT versions. On the Base I had crafted, this should be a serious display for my client in Indiana. I am personally taking it up there, after 7 months, I can't trust any shipping service to do it right.

Can't wait to take all the masking off, and finally see a complete lighted view of all the little details I included over the long haul. Then I'll know if the 7 month hibernation was worth it.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Great work, as always Simon! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Simon, your work gets better all the time. Scotty would be very proud!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks guys, very happy you all like the results. Makes it all worth it.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

I will add to the praise ...thats some darn good work there Smercs!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Warp This!*

Just got the masking off Warp Engine #1, here's a few pics, so close and yet so much more work to do......


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Let There be Light!*

Here's some shots of latest lighting tests before finalizing Aztec detailing. Sealing and Decals are last on a very long list....














































Do note that many tiny details are still masked (Saucer Thrusters, misc.), as I still have some Aztec Airbrush work to do. This is only a Test....only a.......


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just beautiful! Just like in the movies!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Moobies!*

Thanks Lloyd! It's as close as I can get it to look like the Prop version within 7 months. Final shots, mounted on the "Control Panel" style Base, with Lasers firing, should please just about anyone...

Those are due within days...I'm working on it. 

Papa is very tired.....


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks GREAT Simon.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Coming from you, that is indeed a fine compliment, many thanks Raist.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Very nice interpretation! :thumbsup: 


http://mw469.photosite.com/


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

colhero said:


> Very nice interpretation! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> http://mw469.photosite.com/


 Thanks very much, your paint detailing work is excellent, kudos colhero!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Dark Room shots*

All paint details were completed last night at about 11 pm, makes it 7 3/4 months completion time. Around 1700 hours more or less. Sealed this morning as prep to decal application next week. Follow up with mounting to presentation Base, and final beauty shots to post on site. 

Following week, delivery to client! Sad to see this one go, but that's the biz. A few lighted shots in a dark room set up, hope you like these.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Simon,
looks real good I wish that I was that client.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Papa Smurf, in my opinion, this is your best work, to date!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm speechless. Something for me to truly aspire too. Wonderful work. Can't wait to see the finished product !


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Awww shucks, your makin' me blush....

I'll have it hooked up to the Base (shown below), by end of next week. Gotta few days of decal hell first. Then I'll have beauty shots of the finished item being delivered. Although it's my first shot at this kit, I'm pleased with the results, and my Wife actually said "Wow!". 











What more can an old Smurf ask for?

Thanks guys, very much appreciated!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Enterprise Completed!*

Well, after 8 months, here it is. Some pictures taken this morning, as it was completed yesterday afternoon. Client is thrilled, and I'm a happy, yet tired, old Smurf. Hope you enjoy these...


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Nice work Simon. :thumbsup: 

Come on..no rest for the weary....onto the next project! :tongue: 

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Mega outstanding work and the finished package is truly a sight to behold.
Congrats on reaching the finish line sir !

Go easy


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

FANTASTIC!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Simon, you are truly a master modeler!  

Your fan,Lloyd. :wave:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

You've done well, sir. The client must really enjoy showing it off in a dark room. :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Thank you all, it was quite a struggle to reach that "finish line", you nailed that correctly. I can thank the talented Fokkerpilot, for supplying some really hepful advice, and data, on this creation. And not to forget, Last Pacific Creations for their outstanding Presentation Base work. That augment really put the zing in this project. I am taking a "breather" for a couple of weeks, as the first week is a trip to Indiana to deliver this safely to my client. The second week, a little attention to my neglected Wife, who was extremely supportive through this long endeavor, and a beach day with my new puppies, who miss their Daddy. Next up, a truly "maxed out" Jupiter 2 for a client in Australia. That project starts August the 13th, please visit the site for updates on that amazing project, with features I have never included in a 12 inch J2 before. LIS fans will really enjoy that one!

Glad everyone enjoyed the pictures, it really photographs well, a good sign the client will have a great display to add to his collection.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Enjoy your well deserved time off. Have a safe trip, and enjoy your time at the beach.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Last shots!*

Here's a few final shots of the Refit, being packed up tomorrow, so that's the last of them. Just a few shots of those Lasers firing, one at a time, and both together. There's some very cool quick-time film clips on the site, if anyone wants to see more. Now, this thread can fade into cyber-obscurity......until next time folks....


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I love the laser effect Simon! 

Congrats' on finishing an amazing build


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Raist3001 said:


> I love the laser effect Simon!
> 
> Congrats' on finishing an amazing build


 Thanks Raist3001, wore some Laser eye protection on those shots, beams were burning the edges of my ears off....ouch, what's that burning smell?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Not to be anal, but are you supplying a legal disclaimer with the model? Some people can get litigious when accidents happen ...


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

SteveR said:


> Not to be anal, but are you supplying a legal disclaimer with the model? Some people can get litigious when accidents happen ...


 Of course! It would be irresponsible for me not to cover these areas, that's not being anal, that's being smart. The Client is a Dental/Oral Surgeon, who works with Lasers, he is quite "in the know" on their capabilities, and dangers. This is not an option I would sell to just anyone, an irresponsible type won't get it, no matter how much he offers. It's just not worth it. There are detailed instructions, a whole manual actually, that goes into every operating detail, and safety procedures of the build. It's an issue that was raised by some of my peers, and it was looked into to cover this potential problem. Legally and ethicaly.

It's a good point, and I appreciate you bringing it up. You can't just slap a high-intensity set of Lasers in a Prop or Model, and turn it over to a child, or even an idiotic adult. Most of my clients are Lawyers, Doctors, CEO's, and a great many have serious technical type occupations. So no only is the disclaimer clear, and explained thoroughly, with each kit outfitted with these devices. The client must be mature and intelligent enough to respect the potential dangers of the device itself.

Very good question SteveR


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, Simon. :thumbsup: 



smercs32118 said:


> The Client is a Dental/Oral Surgeon, who works with Lasers ...


The ship would be quite a promotional piece!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Was a great question, as few people consider the logistics of actually doing this as a career. More than just building something the client will love, but making it durable and safe, with the right educational material and support after the sale (If Needed), and getting it there in one piece. Were, (My Buddy and me), driving up to Indiana this week, delivering this in person, and going through the set up and manual with the client. A little "on-site" training. It's a personalized VIP courier service for the high-end work. I'd love to keep it and enter it in some shows, but I gotta pay the bills like everybody else. 

Have another "Big Boy" project coming up at the end of this year, the 1/350th NX-01. For the very same client. Should be an interesting build. Already have a few concepts for that one.

Thanks for the praise, at least I got some nice pictures and visiting rights. Take care all....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I thought crossing the streams was "bad"? :lol:

Nice work!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Trek Ace said:


> I thought crossing the streams was "bad"? :lol:
> 
> Nice work!



Unless your girlfriend has morphed into a huge Hell-Hound! Thanks Trek Ace!


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

A very nice job! You have me intrigued with the laser idea. I have a couple of laser experts at work so I have been bouncing ideas off of them.

Mark


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Head bouncers!!OUCH!*

Don't hurt the little guys! Bounce gently..hohoho....  

Here's a couple of pics of the Refit in clients home. Just a temporary shelf as the intended presentation table/pedestal, has not yet arrived. We got back very late Saturday night, a very long drive indeed, but well worth it!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Man, that is awesome, Simon! LOVE that phaser effect. I hope your client appreciates the heck out of that aspect alone! 

Very nicely done, sir!


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Refit*

Client loved the entire presentation! I whipped up a Starfleet style Tech Manual, with ST logo's and all the specs, and operational guidelines. Like a new Captain would have upon his new Star Ship command. Went through it all with the client, so he would have a clear understanding of how it all functioned. They welcomed us in their home, and made us feel very special. The client, and his wonderful Wife and Son, were just marvelous, lovely people. We're welcome back anytime, so I guess we behaved, hohoho...

Lasers were just one of the many goodies this Reproduction had installed. When all was lighted, in the client's Study, that evening, it was a really beautiful sight. Those 8 months of hard work were all but forgotten then. You'll see a similar project in the scale, and quality, as this one is, when the NX-01 begins later this year.

IPMS's Editor, Chris, contacted me, this build will be featured in the magazine approx. 2 issues from now. Lots of great pictures, and text, will make up what I hope is a truly stand-out article in their publication.

Thanks Griff, appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really beautful! 
Displayed, it looks like it is in a museum. 
Glad you had a safe and enjoyable trip.
Good news on the magazine feature.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

*Museum!!! Thanks!!*



Lloyd Collins said:


> Really beautful!
> Displayed, it looks like it is in a museum.
> Glad you had a safe and enjoyable trip.
> Good news on the magazine feature.


 Thanks Lloyd! I'm very excited about that as well. Ron Grasmick, the fellow I send my monthly Gallery Submissions to, got really stoked on this project. He approached the Editor, and he, got back to me to do an article. Considering how Plane and Tank oriented they are, I'm really surprised they went for it. But I've noticed that IPMS is trying to go more with the times lately, and include a bit more Sci-Fi, and Real Space content. I've been a member for many years and the Magazines include some really good tricks for modelers. The models in the Magazine are outstanding, but it will be an honor to see my work in there, for the first time! I have this week off, next week I begin a truly spectacular J2 project with augments you won't believe! 

Here's a couple more shots at the clients home. Notice how the Aztec detailing, on the lower Saucer, comes to life, when the Blue Deflector Effect Panel LEDS, are all lighted. Love that shot! Take care all....


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Can't help but point out how much the above picture looks like it is in dry dock with all the blue ambient light around it. I acually thought someone did some photo cropping on that pic to give it that effect.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Mr. Canoehead said:


> Can't help but point out how much the above picture looks like it is in dry dock with all the blue ambient light around it. I acually thought someone did some photo cropping on that pic to give it that effect.


 Well, that was partially planned, as the opening scenes of the first ST film, was showing the Refit bathed in all those Blue-toned Drydock lights. The Base augments the build, not the other way around. Although in the case of this fantastic base, it's more of a "Team Effort" thing. The Base alone could be a very interesting post all by itself, I won't deny that, pure "eye candy"! So the placement of the Deflector Effects Panel was thought out for maximum effect, thanks for noticing! We could have put it below the Engines instead, but the Blue reflection of the Deflector LED on the bottom of the Primary saucer was the way to go. 

The client is a semi-professional Photographer and will be taking a series of High Res shots of the Refit, for the IPMS Magazine article. Those should really show just how pretty this Ship is. I take Low Res for web posting purposes. Publications that are printed require huge files of data at extremely High Res.

I'll be posting those shots on the website, and eventually here, if they fit??  

It's not CG, it's for real dude!!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

It's been a while since I read this thread, but wow, this is beautiful! After all the praise you've been getting, you may not need to hear more, but this is absolutely gorgeous! You must be incredibly pleased. I look forward to seeing high-res versions of the images.


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Dr. Brad said:


> It's been a while since I read this thread, but wow, this is beautiful! After all the praise you've been getting, you may not need to hear more, but this is absolutely gorgeous! You must be incredibly pleased. I look forward to seeing high-res versions of the images.


 Thanks, and no, the praise is always nice to hear. I look forward to the high res shots as well. I suck at photography, as I've said many times, and it just doesn't get all the details I spent months developing. The Arboretum is gorgeous, Figures strolling, "Shimmering Water" effect in the Pond by Fiber Optic strands, but I can't get a decent shot of it with my so-so camera, and my limited abilities. I am more than pleased, and just a little heartbroken it's no longer here. It's the very toughest part of my job, giving up some of my best work. But I have to pay my bills like the rest of us, so that's the way it goes.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

The base is everything I thought it would be and it stands out well with the build. Last Pacific Creations's overall creativity in base design, as well as _their_ innovative deflector grid and dedication plaque placement, really shows as the "cutting edge" in displays. Glad those tips and tricks helped you out on this one. ​


----------



## smercs32118 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks Fokkerpilot. As it was my first attempt at this display, the awesome Base, and effects, really added a lot of visual impact. I do appreciate the tips you imparted to me, they really helped.


----------

